# beautiful house in urumuqi.xinjiang of china



## johnson wea (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.napavalley.com.cn/yanbanjian/images/C_1.gif


----------



## johnson wea (Nov 5, 2008)

http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=325234093


----------



## johnson wea (Nov 5, 2008)

we are a chinese villa building and making company what is in urumuqi of xinjiang.we can build execellent and cheap villa in kazakhstan and russia what is the style of california in American .The villa is been designed by famouse American designers and made with light steel frame in china .It can been trabsported to kazakhstan and russia in container by railway and road,then we will send our engeers and workers to installment and decorate in kazakstan,russia ,anywhere.The term what bulid 30 villa (20000kb.m) is 6 month. The cost of villa that incloud light steel frame ,installment,decorating,salary,tax,and other cost is cherper and more beautiful than that house what been builded by local company with concretes and bricks
This villa buliding is good bussiness in kazakhstan and russia ,and I think it will hold great market in almaty of kazakhstan and russia because I had finished villa market research in almaty


----------



## drink.think (Nov 8, 2008)

Why not take the pictures here?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lol
he is troll


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

lol...And he is :banned::colgate:


----------

